# Easy Hotrod Greensmaster polish job



## TheCutShop (Jun 24, 2021)

Watching and waiting for grass to grow is worse than watching paint dry. So I needed a project to distract me from the slow *** reno at my house. So here it goes… hope It still mows after this.

I picked up a clean 600 hour unit with not much abuse.





A little corrosion here and there.




The plan is to sand blast the red parts and powder coat them red again. Replace bearings and other worn parts.

I can't believe how tight the axles were, holy cow be ready with a big dog impact and a torch to heat them up!


----------



## TheCutShop (Jun 24, 2021)

Parts are back from powder.


I installed new nut-zerts and bed knife bushings.


For the cast aluminum parts I decided to Cerakote them for a durable easy to clean surface. 

This is the RR bed knife adjustment bolt. Very nice stainless bolt turned on a lathe then machined. New bronze bushings too.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Very very nice. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## ReelMowLow74 (Apr 13, 2021)

Wow!!

Can't wait to see this finish up!


----------



## Cheesetoast (May 1, 2018)

Looks awesome!


----------



## TheCutShop (Jun 24, 2021)

Thanks for the compliments!

New bearings and a little cut on the lathe to make it run just like new.


----------



## ReelMowLow74 (Apr 13, 2021)

This is amazing! For sale!?!? Lol


----------



## TheCutShop (Jun 24, 2021)

New rubber handle grommets and polished 12 point ARP bolts make me smile. I guess I'm weird. 
New reel bearings and seals are all packed with grease. 8 blade edge reel with fairway bed knife is installed and lapped ready for grass. Too bad the rest of the mower isn't.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

That thing is too nice to mow with. I would turn it into a coffee table to use in my workshop. 

:lol:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

This is going to be nicer than new - reminds me of some of those Scott Bonnar restorations I've seen in Australia. :thumbup:


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

Subbed. Keep it going!


----------



## DSchlauch (Jun 25, 2018)

Outstanding!


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Very cool! Can't wait to see it finished, as I agree with everyone, it'll be better than new.

How were your plastics? Plans on those near the controls or clean enough originally? They don't look bad at all.


----------



## cutigers08 (Aug 16, 2019)

Holy crap! Here I was thinking my 1000 was clean. This is amazing!


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

Looks amazing


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

Looks too good to use! Nice job!


----------



## TheCutShop (Jun 24, 2021)

Small progress today. Mainly just details. I'm trying to decide what color for the gas tank and valve cover. I'm thinking bronze? I have OEM decals for the recoil cover and tank to finish it off.

The plastic isn't perfect but it's in pretty darn good shape. If the decal was messed up I would replace both I think.

It's going to get used, it's still a tool. If a hotrod is too nice to drive, what good is it?


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

The cerakote gold/bronze is too clean. Should make the upper components that color. The red muffler cover is too much imo.


----------



## SugarLand Bermuda (Sep 27, 2019)

........OMG.......This it amazing. Amazing job so far! What did you use on the kick stand there?


----------



## gooodawgs (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## TheCutShop (Jun 24, 2021)

Thanks guys.

I used double wall heat shrink for the kick stand. I had it on the shelf, nothing to loose. I'll have to see how it holds up.

I had a little time to tear down the gearbox and to make a list of parts needed to put it back together. I'll put bearings, seals and bushings in it to be safe.


----------



## Woffski (Apr 26, 2020)

Wow!!! Amazing!!!


----------



## Passat774 (Oct 9, 2018)

Nice!!


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Out of curiosity- what did you find breaking all of this down so far, in regards to wear? Anything look really suspect in terms of braking down, rounding off, etc?

Nice rebuild, that machine is going to see another 20 years without issue I bet!


----------



## gooodawgs (Jul 10, 2020)

This is so cool. Cant believe "easy" is in the Subject line. If thats easy most of us have no hope! :lol:


----------



## TheCutShop (Jun 24, 2021)

FATC1TY said:


> Out of curiosity- what did you find breaking all of this down so far, in regards to wear? Anything look really suspect in terms of braking down, rounding off, etc?
> 
> Nice rebuild, that machine is going to see another 20 years without issue I bet!


Most of the issues were caused by the previous mechanics (rounded bolts, missing parts, missing seals.)

The other issues are moisture related.

The bed knife adjustment bushings had slop.

I replaced the rubber bushings in the side plates because they were cheap and I had to press them out anyways.

The reel bearings were fine… but. No easier time.

The rear drum bearings were fine… but. No easier time.

Front roller bearings where fine…little rusty. I had to press them out so I could Powdercoat. No easier time.

I'm impressed at the lack of wear the mower has. Built to last, minus the red paint that allows rust to show up too soon.


----------



## Steely (Sep 24, 2017)

Amazing work! Thanks for sharing.

Did you powder coat the muffler shield?


----------



## TheCutShop (Jun 24, 2021)

Steely said:


> Amazing work! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Did you powder coat the muffler shield?


Thank you.

The muffler and inner shield are Cerakote and the red guard is powder.


----------



## TheCutShop (Jun 24, 2021)

Gearbox is going back together. Changed the grease in the diff. I'm glad I took it apart it needed it. The main bearing was a little crunchy.


----------



## ReelMowLow74 (Apr 13, 2021)

Wow!!!


----------



## GoDawgs (Jun 18, 2020)

Man that thing is beautiful. Great job. What's the "buy it now" price?


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

Man that is beautiful.

Currently in the process of restoring at jd2500 triplex with lots of new powder coat as well but It would cost me a fortune to go into that level of detail on the hardware, and non powder coated parts. I was planning on coating the front grooved rollers but I really like the way those came out on the lathe. Unfortunately, That's also something over my head.

Nice work!!


----------



## TheCutShop (Jun 24, 2021)

UFG8RMIKE said:


> Man that is beautiful.
> 
> Currently in the process of restoring at jd2500 triplex with lots of new powder coat as well but It would cost me a fortune to go into that level of detail on the hardware, and non powder coated parts. I was planning on coating the front grooved rollers but I really like the way those came out on the lathe. Unfortunately, That's also something over my head.
> 
> Nice work!!


Thanks for the compliments.

Powder coat the rollers and send them my way. If you have the bearings out of them it wont take long.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

did you consider adding racing stripes? would make it mow faster.
:lol: thats just awesome!


----------



## TheCutShop (Jun 24, 2021)

Thejarrod said:


> did you consider adding racing stripes? would make it mow faster.
> :lol: thats just awesome!


😂

This one makes racing stripes!


----------



## TheCutShop (Jun 24, 2021)

I was ready to be mowing with this thing a month ago. Pesky work always slows things down.

This is the reel clutch for those of you that haven't seen what engages the reel. You can see the spring and the two detent spots for the round rivet to rest in. I vaguely remember in another thread someone didn't have the detents for engaged and disengaged. Very simple to diagnose.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Jaw-dropping. :thumbup:


----------



## TLE (Apr 12, 2020)

TheCutShop said:


> Gearbox is going back together. Changed the grease in the diff. I'm glad I took it apart it needed it. The main bearing was a little crunchy.


Not to distract from this beautiful build, but I noticed the top belt pulley bar is installed backwards. The bar should be closer to the black shield with the nut facing you.

Great work on this build


----------



## TheCutShop (Jun 24, 2021)

TLE said:


> TheCutShop said:
> 
> 
> > Gearbox is going back together. Changed the grease in the diff. I'm glad I took it apart it needed it. The main bearing was a little crunchy.
> ...


Sure enough. Good catch. Thanks for saving me some time. I'm new to this machine and learning as I go.

I hadn't really looked at it closely. Most of the "problems" are created by previous "mechanics."

What's interesting is that on page 3.1-10 in the service manual it is missing, on pages 3.1-12 and 3.1-13 it's there.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

TheCutShop said:


> Gearbox is going back together. Changed the grease in the diff. I'm glad I took it apart it needed it. The main bearing was a little crunchy.


Impressive!


----------



## TheCutShop (Jun 24, 2021)

TLE said:


> Not to distract from this beautiful build, but I noticed the top belt pulley bar is installed backwards. The bar should be closer to the black shield with the nut facing you.
> 
> Great work on this build


I thought I followed what you were saying but after studying the manuals I can't figure out what your referring to?


----------



## TheCutShop (Jun 24, 2021)

Still not complete. Cable management, aim grass deflector, belt guard and all sorts of other details. It cuts grass though! Test cuts went great. Don't mind the over zealous sand top dressing.


----------



## GoDawgs (Jun 18, 2020)

Absolutely beautiful machine. Great work!


----------



## TLE (Apr 12, 2020)

TheCutShop said:


> TLE said:
> 
> 
> > Not to distract from this beautiful build, but I noticed the top belt pulley bar is installed backwards. The bar should be closer to the black shield with the nut facing you.
> ...


It seems you do in fact have it correct as shown.

What's weird is that I had to go through each service manual for all the years of the Green's Master 1000 and they've changed the idler arm in each year.

Here's the reference to each

*First is model 04051*



*This is model 04052 (my version) *







*This is model 04055 (your version)*





Sorry for all the confusion. I wonder why they decided to change the orientation of it. What's interesting is that model 04050 didn't even have an idler arm at all.

Also do you worry that the 12pt ARP hardware will round off after use?

I've used ARP hardware, but mainly on my engine builds. How did you manage to find the thread specs that could be shared and used on the greensmaster? I'm going to assume you have a master spec sheet for both or you either had both in hand to compare, lol.


----------



## TheCutShop (Jun 24, 2021)

Thanks for taking the time to clear that up.

From my experience ARP bolts are very hard, rounding has never been an issue. 12pt also forces you to use the closed end of the wrench which avoids any open end related rounding. 1/4-20, 5/16-18 and 3/8-16 are the majority of the bolts on the mower. The head markings tell you if its imperial or metric, look to see if it's fine or course. Once you wrap your head around it, it becomes easy. The engine uses metric.


----------

